

WANdisco integrates social networking with source code management - poole
http://blogs.wandisco.com/2011/04/21/welcome-ubersvn/
Looks like these guys have done a good job of dragging SVN into the present.
======
drKarl
We're in 2011, and DVCS like Mercurial or Git have proved to be a better
choice than Centralized systems like Subversion or CVS... Why build a product
like this based on SVN today?

